# Resedencia



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello. Forgive my stupidity, I have searched everywhere but can't find what I'm looking for. I have lived and worked here a fair amount of time, but do not know if I have residency or not. I have the green NIE paper which I always assumed was residency but now I'm reading that its separate. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

VPN said:


> Hello. Forgive my stupidity, I have searched everywhere but can't find what I'm looking for. I have lived and worked here a fair amount of time, but do not know if I have residency or not. I have the green NIE paper which I always assumed was residency but now I'm reading that its separate. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Hello  I believe, and am happy to be corrected by someone who's been here longer than me, that the green NIE paper (mine is credit card sized ans says CERTIFICADO DE REGISTRO DE CUIDADANO DE LA UNION at the top) it your residency. I think the confusion on here has been that it's possible to get the NIE (simply the number) without this green card.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Correct. The green A4 sheet or card is your 'residencia'. Actually it is your registration onto the list of foreigners in Spain. It shows your NIE.

You can get a separate NIE on a white A4 sheet - this is normally requested before getting the residencia if you wish to purchase a holiday home for example.

You also require JUST the NIE if you are purchasing a car.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Correct. The green A4 sheet or card is your 'residencia'. Actually it is your registration onto the list of foreigners in Spain. It shows your NIE.
> 
> You can get a separate NIE on a white A4 sheet - this is normally requested before getting the residencia if you wish to purchase a holiday home for example.
> 
> You also require JUST the NIE if you are purchasing a car.


Thanks - I'm learning


----------



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

Brilliant, thank you. I have also learned about the padron? I'm assuming I should be registered to this also? Any clues how I go about this in benalmadena and what documents I would need? Thanks.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

VPN said:


> Brilliant, thank you. I have also learned about the padron? I'm assuming I should be registered to this also? Any clues how I go about this in benalmadena and what documents I would need? Thanks.


We were told the following by hubby's HR (haven't tried it yet!) - it may be different where you are, of course!

"It is a certificate of proof that you are residing in Spain. You can get it at your nearest Town Hall - Oficina de atencion al ciudadano.
You need:
- Original passport
- Proof that you are living in Spain: original of your apartment leasing contract with your name on it, or a certificate that you own an apartment/house in Spain.
(If your name doesn't appear on the contract, you need a letter from the person that does appear on it, saying that you live there. You will also need a copy of the passport or DNI/NIE of the person that issues the letter.)

If you move to another address, you will need to notify the Town Hall."

Hope that helps


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> "*It is a certificate of proof that you are residing in Spain*. You can get it at your nearest Town Hall - Oficina de atencion al ciudadano.


Sorry, it's not. The Padron is your certification of inclusion on the list of residents in that particular administrative area (town, village, city). This enables the Town Hall to get an allowance for you from Central Government. It also enables YOU to qualify for inclusion on various things that are organised by the Town Hall (e.g., local fiestas, competitions, locally organised social events, courses etc.). You should also take your certificate of empadronamiento with you when you go to register at the centro salud.

VPN - you go to your Ayuntamiento (Town Hall). Since you live in Andalucía, if you are over 65, you also qualify for an "Over 65 card" (Tarjeta sesentaycinco) which gives you various concessions such as a reduction in the cost of spectacles (I got €75 off), reduced rate or free admission to events and tourist attractions under the auspices of the Andalucía Community government, half fare on buses, etc.

If you wish to vote in local elections, in addition to being on the Padron, you will need to register as a voter.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, it's not. The Padron is your certification of inclusion on the list of residents in that particular administrative area (town, village, city). This enables the Town Hall to get an allowance for you from Central Government. It also enables YOU to qualify for inclusion on various things that are organised by the Town Hall (e.g., local fiestas, competitions, locally organised social events, courses etc.). You should also take your certificate of empadronamiento with you when you go to register at the centro salud.
> 
> VPN - you go to your Ayuntamiento (Town Hall). Since you live in Andalucía, if you are over 65, you also qualify for an "Over 65 card" (Tarjeta sesentaycinco) which gives you various concessions such as a reduction in the cost of spectacles (I got €75 off), reduced rate or free admission to events and tourist attractions under the auspices of the Andalucía Community government, half fare on buses, etc.
> 
> If you wish to vote in local elections, in addition to being on the Padron, you will need to register as a voter.


Just copying what HR wrote... I do agree though that it's not really proof of residence, surely that's the green paper VPN first wrote about.

Anyway, I think we agree that VPN needs to go to the town hall  

Do you have to have lived in Spain for a certain number of years before being able to vote in local elections?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> Do you have to have lived in Spain for a certain number of years before being able to vote in local elections?


No just register on the voters' list. I think it is about now that one does it, again go to the Ayuntamiento (Ayuntament in Cataluña) a.k.a. Town Hall. 

I take the point of view that you can't complain about them if you didn't vote!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> No just register on the voters' list. I think it is about now that one does it, again go to the Ayuntamiento (Ayuntament in Cataluña) a.k.a. Town Hall.
> 
> I take the point of view that you can't complain about them if you didn't vote!


Interesting - and very true about the complaining! (It's ajuntament round here but all similar enough)

Love your username, by the way


----------



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay thanks for the info. I don't plan on voting, and I'm not over 65, is there any great need for me to register on the padron?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VPN said:


> Okay thanks for the info. I don't plan on voting, and I'm not over 65, is there any great need for me to register on the padron?


you will be asked for a copy of your padrón certificate for various things now & then, in some areas you need the padrón to register as resident

you should do it anyway though, because the local govt gets a certain amount of money each year from central govt, per person registered on the padrón - which goes to the upkeep of the area


one part of our town has little to no street lighting - the local govt feels that it's not really needed because 'no-one lives there' - in other words virtually no-one is registered as living there according to the padrón

but there are lights in lots of the houses at night.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

VPN said:


> Brilliant, thank you. I have also learned about the padron? I'm assuming I should be registered to this also? Any clues how I go about this in benalmadena and what documents I would need? Thanks.


 Theres a foreigners office in the Pueblo next to/part of the police station???!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres a foreigners office in the Pueblo next to/part of the police station???!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


but the padrón is done at the ayuntamiento..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> but the padrón is done at the ayuntamiento..


 Yes, if memory serves (altho its been a while now???), its all sort of one building in Benal pueblo - on the top road

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VPN said:


> Okay thanks for the info. I don't plan on voting, and I'm not over 65, is there any great need for me to register on the padron?


YES For what you don't pay, or the Town Hall can't get in respect of your residence in the town - WE (the rest of us) have to pay more to make up.

We have enough p*ss-taking freeloaders here without getting more. The people who run around for years in an illegal foreign registered vehicle and pay no local vehicle tax mean that others have to make up the shortfall in the public purse. The people who, because they don't want the cost of a fixed line phone, only have a mobile yet expect us to phone them on an exorbitant rate, just to save *them *money. Do they have no sense of ethics.

You have hit on a sore point created by somebody who claimed "I've been driving around in this car [illegal] for seven years and nobody has stopped me" - he also has another five vehicles (all illegal) so he rotates tham periodically and, that way, the authorities don't see him using the same UK registered vehicle year after year. None of them have VEL or valid MoT. I didn't dare ask whether they even have a valid insurance cover which would probably be negated if it was known that they have no valid MoT.

RANT over!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you will be asked for a copy of your padrón certificate for various things now & then, in some areas you need the padrón to register as resident
> 
> you should do it anyway though, because the local govt gets a certain amount of money each year from central govt, per person registered on the padrón - which goes to the upkeep of the area
> 
> ...


They don't actually get this per person, rather it is divided into "tramos" which makes it even more important to register as one person makes a huge difference. In our municipalty we have a huge campaign going on as we need to bring the inhabitants back up to 20.000. We only need about 240 but Galicia has an aging population. The difference these 240 people will make is huge. It's not a lump sum, rather different grants available for different purposes here is a link to one example for a project to promote commmerce as you can see, the difference between municipalities of certain sizes. Although this particular one is for the Basque region it is similarly distributed in all municipalities. 
- Municipios hasta 499 habitantes 4.500,00 euros

- Municipios entre 500 y 999 habitantes 9.000,00 euros

- Municipios entre 1.000 y 1.999 habitantes 15.000,00 euros

- Municipios entre 2.000 y 4.999 habitantes 20.000,00 euros

- Municipios entre 5.000 y 9.999 habitantes 30.000,00 euros

- Municipios entre 10.000 y 14.999 habitantes 45.000,00 euros

- Municipios entre 15.000 y 29.999 habitantes 72.500,00 euros

- Municipios entre 30.000 y 59.999 habitantes 87.500,00 euros

- Municipios entre 60.000 y 99.999 habitantes 115.000,00 euros

- Municipios entre 100.000 y 249.999 habitantes 230.000,00 euros

- Municipios con más de 250.000 habitantes 345.000,00 euros
PROGRAMA DE AYUDAS DESTINADAS A INCENTIVAR LAS ESTRATEGIAS ZONALES DE COOPERACIÓN, DINAMIZACIÓN Y COMPETITIVIDAD COMERCIAL URBANA 2012


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> YES For what you don't pay, or the Town Hall can't get in respect of your residence in the town - WE (the rest of us) have to pay more to make up.
> 
> We have enough p*ss-taking freeloaders here without getting more. The people who run around for years in an illegal foreign registered vehicle and pay no local vehicle tax mean that others have to make up the shortfall in the public purse. The people who, because they don't want the cost of a fixed line phone, only have a mobile yet expect us to phone them on an exorbitant rate, just to save *them *money. Do they have no sense of ethics.
> 
> ...


to be fair...... VPN didn't say he wasn't going to - just wondered why he should



you do have a bit of a bee in your bonnet atm 


not that I don't agree with the sentiments - I just maybe wouldn't be quite as, shall we say, forceful.............


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> to be fair...... VPN didn't say he wasn't going to - just wondered why he should
> 
> you do have a bit of a bee in your bonnet atm
> 
> not that I don't agree with the sentiments - I just maybe wouldn't be quite as, shall we say, forceful.............


He/she asked "is there any great need for me to register on the padron?" so I answered and unfortunately, with some of the said persons, one has to shout or kick them in the xxxxxx (your choice of words) to get through. The mere fact that someone should ask in that tone suggests that the indignant response is required. 

As a pensioner who had to pay a lump sum to make up for a shortfall in NI contributions to get to 44 years'worth so that I got a full pension, only to find that shortly after, the Govt. reduced the requirement to 30 years which, of course, the authorities were planning when they required extra money from me! It is like the people who come here and want to keep all their can't/won't work benefits while lying in the sun - p*ss takers - the people who took the Great out of GB.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> He/she asked "is there any great need for me to register on the padron?" so I answered and unfortunately, with some of the said persons, one has to shout or kick them in the xxxxxx (your choice of words) to get through. The mere fact that someone should ask in that tone suggests that the indignant response is required.
> 
> As a pensioner who had to pay a lump sum to make up for a shortfall in NI contributions to get to 44 years'worth so that I got a full pension, only to find that shortly after, the Govt. reduced the requirement to 30 years which, of course, the authorities were planning when they required extra money from me! It is like the people who come here and want to keep all their can't/won't work benefits while lying in the sun - p*ss takers - the people who took the Great out of GB.


 What side of the bed did you get out of this morning lol!!!!!!!!

What we need back here in the UK is for someone like you to come and shake up the system here - dont worry about people who dont sign on the padron, worry about those back in the UK who dont work cos they dont want to, those who fleece the system, who dont pay taxes, those who spend OUR hard eraned money on weed, **** and booze and then think is ok to shop lift and tell me its cos they dont get enough benefits, who call me a "stuck up ****" cos I happen to drive a merc............. I got out of the wrong side of bed too (and I had a bad shift at work) 

Anyway, this is all totally off topic from one very nice poster asking about signing on the padron lol!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------

